# Der GT (STS) XCR Aufbauthread...



## Tiensy (20. Dezember 2008)

So Weihnachten naht und die Zeit der Geschenke auch. Da ich weder Freunde noch Bekannte habe, werde ich mich wohl wieder selbst beschenken 

Eines meiner ersten Geschenke fuer dieses Jahr ist/war folgendes:

*GT STS XCR 1000:*




*NOS!!!* 

Derzeit schwebt mir folgender Aufbau vor:

*Gabel:* Marzocchi Z1 X-Fly mit 100mm
*Daempfer:* Fox Float RP23
*Vorbau:* Tune Geiles Teil (Schwarz)
*Steuersatz: *Tune Bobo (Rot)
*Sattelstuetze: *Tune Starkes Stueck (Schwarz)
*Laufradsatz: *Tune Mig/Mag (Rot) / Rigida CSS / Sapim CX-Ray
*Schaltgruppe: *Sram X0
*Bremsen:* Magura Herzblut HS33

Gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschlaege? Alternativvorschlaege? Wie wuerdet ihr einen STS XCR aufbauen wollen?

Ich haette es gerne: *Leicht, Stimmig, Verlaesslich*.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Klingt für mich - optisch wie technisch - sehr ansprechend! 
Ich habe ähnliches mit dem STS DS vor - nur mit orange (oder mit Kints Worten: königlich mango) Elox, damit ich nicht immer nur weiß, schwarz und rot an meinen Rädern habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (20. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich es mit der Farbkombi: Schwarz, Rot Elox und Poliert bzw. BB... Ist ja nicht so als wuerde ich mich an den Rahmendecals orientieren... 

Das Hardtail Pendant zu dem XCR stellt irgendwie mein Avalanche dar. Allerdings will ich diesmal wenn moeglich auf Retro und Kult-Teile verzichten. Das treibt den Preis nur hoch.

Wichtig ist mir die Funktionalitaet beim XCR. Das Rad wird mit Sicherheit am meisten bewegt. 

Sobald ich die Moeglichkeit habe, werde ich jegliche Teile diesmal mit Waage ablichten. Mir schwebt eine Sub 10 Variante vor. Allerdings wird's bei der Partsauswahl dann schon eng wenn das ganze noch stimmig aussehen soll. Ritchey Teile will ich keine am Rad...

Jmd. eine Idee fuer eine passende Kurbel? Ich befuerchte die Tune Bigfoots bzw. Fastfoots gehen bei den Rohrdurchmessern etwas unter.


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2008)

die übliche race face turbine passt sicher gut.

oder wenns etwas schwerer sein darf ne syncros stahlkurbel

tune wirkt zu filigran


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Selbst die Syncros wär mir da wohl schon zu filigran. Ich denke, ne Turbine ginge schon voll in Ordnung , nur könnte ich mich nicht entscheiden ob rot oder schwarz eloxiert oder einfach nur poliert...


----------



## gremlino (21. Dezember 2008)

> Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 X-Fly mit 100mm



ich persönlich würde zu ner Fox tendieren. Oder Magura


----------



## Tiensy (21. Dezember 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde zu ner Fox tendieren. Oder Magura



Hi Gremlino,

das mit der Fox ist durchaus eine Ueberlegung wert. Derzeit liegen aber schon so einige Teile bereit. 

Wie beispielsweise auch diese Gabel:





Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit den Thomson X4 Vorbauten bzw. den Masterpiece Sattelstuetzen? Waere das eine alternative zu den Tune Pendants?


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


>



Entscheide dich für eine Fox! Ich würde der MZ dann ein schönes, beheiztes Zuhause geben...

Vom Gewicht sind die Stützen ja ähnlich: Tune 27,2mm x 420 mm: 228g, Thomson 27.2mm x 330mm x                       193g
Für Tune: Farbe Gegen Tune: Klemmung
Für Thomson: Optik, Klemmung Gegen Thomson: nur schwarz und silber
Die Vorbauten kenn ich leider nicht, aber den Thomson möchte ich gern kennenlernen und mit dem STS bekannt machen.


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2008)

die mz ist echt schick...baust du mit disc oder felgenbremse....wär bei der gabel interessant....wär das ne alternative?

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/2037/kw/Maverick_SC32_Federgabel


gewicht geht in ordnung, preis auch und die optik wär mal cool.

bei der kurbel würde ich ne polierte nehmen....die kannst du wenns dir von der farbe nicht passt immer noch entsprechend eloxieren lassen....andersrum ist aufwändiger


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> die mz ist echt schick...baust du mit disc oder felgenbremse....wär bei der gabel interessant....wär das ne alternative?
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/2037/kw/Maverick_SC32_Federgabel
> gewicht geht in ordnung, preis auch und die optik wär mal cool.



NEIN !. bei allen optisch "schönen" alternativen darf man gerne mal die technische seite berücksichtigen. 
1. die sc genau wie die duc braucht ne eigene VR nabe. 24mm steckachse - es gibt aktuell keine gabel die einen mehr einschränkt bei der wahl der komponenten. 

2. die maverick hat eine einbauhöhe von 49,5cm - original war der rahmen für 45cm ausgelegt. 4cm mehr einbauhöhe bedeuten 2° flacheren Lenkwinkel. ergo kannst du auch gleich ne monster t einbauen. und ja sowas merkt man.


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2008)

ah alles klar ich hab jetzt nur wegen der optik geschaut...aber haste schon recht was die technik angeht.

da ist die fox wohl am vernünftigsten oder diese alternativen...aber mitunter teuer:

http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=149&osCsid=09nfhq8hqh98l01vdr62uc39r7

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Magura-Menja-100-Federgabel-2008::11862.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (21. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Schaltgruppe: *Sram X0


 
die Idee mit der X0 hatte ich auch. Funzt aber mit dem SRAM Umwerfer am Stummel nicht.
Ich finde einheitliche Gruppen schöner (Auch wenn bei meinem jetzt auch erst mal ein XTR-Umwerfer dran kommt).
Wenn ich aber mit dem Teilesammeln nochmal von vorne anfangen würde, wäre dann ne XTR-Schaltgruppe die einzige Alternative

Gruss

PS


----------



## JDEM (21. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...aber mitunter teuer:
> 
> http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=149&osCsid=09nfhq8hqh98l01vdr62uc39r7
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Magura-Menja-100-Federgabel-2008::11862.html



:kotz::kotz: sorry, aber das passt ja mal garnicht! Die MZ passt schon am besten, auch wenn die Funktion vll. nicht gerade überragend ist.

XTR 952 Gruppe wäre mMn passend, ist auch noch eigentlich ganz zu bekommen und würde in die Zeit des Rahmens passen.

Gruß Kuschi


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ah alles klar ich hab jetzt nur wegen der optik geschaut...aber haste schon recht was die technik angeht.
> da ist die fox wohl am vernünftigsten oder diese alternativen...aber mitunter teuer:http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=149&osCsid=09nfhq8hqh98l01vdr62uc39r7
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Magura-Menja-100-Federgabel-2008::11862.html



warum ist eine der genannten besser als die xfly ? erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. die marzocchi ist jahrgangskorrekt, optisch passend, lagernd bei tiensy, und technisch : 200gramm leichter als bspw die menja, udn hat auch die passendere einbauhöhe. die menja wird ja schon auf der seite mit 47cm angegeben. die german federgabel ist ja allein bei 12cm fw sschon bei 50+ cm. so der so - sie wäre nur abegsenkt fahrbar. dazu kommt dass die aluversion alleine nur 50g leichter gegenüber der marzocchi ist.  Und sie ist aufs Fahrergwicht begrenzt. und superteuer. 
warum sollte da auf teufel komm raus ne aktuelle federgabel rein ?


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2008)

war ja nur ne idee...wusste ja nicht das er jahrgangskonform aufbauen will. die mz find ich ja auch schick..ber er hat nach alternativen gefragt.

ne bomber z1 wär auch ne idee


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> warum ist eine der genannten besser als die xfly ? erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz. die marzocchi ist jahrgangskorrekt, optisch passend, lagernd bei tiensy, und technisch : 200gramm leichter als bspw die menja, udn hat sicher auch die passendere einbauhöhe. die menja wird ja schon auf der seite mit 47cm angegeben. die german federgabel ist ja allein bei 12cm fw sschon bei 50+ cm. so der so - sie wäre nur abegsenkt fahrbar. dazu kommt dass die aluversion alleine nur 50g leichter gegenüber der marzocchi ist.
> warum sollte da auf teufel komm raus ne aktuelle federgabel rein ?


 
weil man hier von einigen experten nur antworten auf nichtgestellte fragen kriegt (alle über 2 Meter selbstverst. ausgenommen).
So wie ich das sehe ist die Gabelfrage doch schon entschieden. und es dürfte schwer sein auch ne optisch bessere gabel zu finden. die anderen vorschläge sahen ganz schön schei55e aus. die kann man an ein Taiwan-Bike knallen aber sicher nicht an einen der edelsten madeinusa-frames ever.


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Dezember 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> war ja nur ne idee...wusste ja nicht das er jahrgangskonform aufbauen will. die mz find ich ja auch schick..ber er hat nach alternativen gefragt.
> 
> ne bomber z1 wär auch ne idee


 


du hast den Thread aber schon von oben nach unten gelesen? alle  posts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Dezember 2008)

Sorry Leute, auch auf die Gefahr hin mich hier unbeliebt zumachen. 
Wenn man nach Verbesserungs- oder Alternativvorschlägen fragt, sollte man auch anständig darauf eingehen.
Oder willst Du uns nur den Aufbau, was ich ja immer interresant finde, kundtun?


----------



## Tiensy (21. Dezember 2008)

Kaum vom Weihnachtsbummel zurueck, geht's hier ja gleich wieder ab 

Ok, dann mal eins nach dem anderen.

Wie bereits richtig vermerkt befindet sich die Marzocchi Z1 Xfly bereits in meinem Besitz. Dass die Gabel "jahrgangskonform" ist, ist lediglich Zufall. Betrachtet man sich die restlichen Komponenten meines evtl. zukuenftigen Aufbau's, so trifft das "jahrgangskonform" nicht mehr zu.

Gerne nehme ich Alternativvorschlaege entgegen. Die Maverick sieht auf alle Faelle interessant aus. Allerdings passt die farblich wohl gar nicht in mein Konzept. Fuer einen anderen Aufbau aber sicherlich mal eine Ueberlegung wert.

Rein von den technischen Daten, den Forumsberichten und den Fahrberichten, so bin ich von der Fox doch ziemlich angetan. Allerdings sprengt die derzeit jegliches Budget. 

Daher steht die Gabel zumindest schonmal fest. Es wird im Moment die Marzocchi. Die ist so schoen leicht und die Wartung ist in 0 , nix erledigt. 

Zur Frage Tune oder Thomson folgendes:

Tune Bobo (Steuersatz) und Tune Laufraeder sind ebenfalls bereits in meinem Besitz. Stimmig waere in meinen Augen eben ein schwarzes geiles Tune Teil (Vorbau) und ein schwarzes starkes Stueck (Sattelstuetze). Waere natuerlich perfekt gewesen, wenn die Tune Bigfoot bzw. Fastfoot optisch gepasst haetten. Aber die sind zu filigran...

Daher ist halt die Ueberlegung statt Tune Vorbau und Tune Sattelstuetze einfach Thomson zu nehmen. Dann macht das auch nicht so viel aus, wenn ich eine "andere" Kurbel verbaue. Custom halt. Optisch, Gewichtstechnisch und Funktionstechnisch definitiv ausreichend und schoen.

Bzgl. XO und Umwerfer:

Ich hab genau dieses Problem auch an den restlichen Raeder mit der X0 Gruppe. Der X9 Umwerfer passt auch bei meinem Avalanche und Zaskar nicht. Hab gezwungenermassen auf einen XTR M950 Umwerfer zurueckgegriffen. Funktionell als auch optisch top, allerdings schon etwas "schade", dass ich auf Shimano zurueckgreifen muss.

Bevor es jmd. falsch versteht. Shimano ist absolut nicht "schlecht". Aber wenn ich schon ein Rad ohne Shimano Komponenten aufbauen will und es scheitert dann am Umwerfer, dann ist sowas halt auch 

Scheibe vs. V-Brake:

Mit der Entscheidung hab ich mich auch schwer getan. Scheibe waere auf alle Faelle die technisch sinnvollere Variante. Allerdings hat der Rahmen an der Schwinge noch keine Aufnahme. (Ja, bei Ebay ist derzeit eine IDrive Schwinge mit Canti und Scheibenaufnahme drin...). Nachdem allerdings der LRS auch schon daheim liegt und es ab und an auch vorkommen kann, dass ich die LR unter meinen Raedern tausche, so war die derzeit sinnvollere und einfachere Variante - Felgenbremsen.

Spart mitunter auch Gewicht und ich hab bisher noch keine Abfahrt erlebt, die ich mit Felgenbremsen nicht auch ueberstanden haette. Je nachdem welche Schaltkomponenten letztendlich verbaut werden, so wird auch die Entscheidung der Felgenbremsen ausfallen.

Sollte es Shimano werden, dann wohl eine komplette XTR Gruppe (Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Shifter, Bremsen, Kurbeln).

Sollte ich bei einem Non-Shimano Aufbau bleiben, dann bieten sich die Magura HS33 Herzblut an. Am Avalanche fahre ich die HS33 Tomac's in Rot. Einmal eingestellt und ich brauch mich um fast nichts mehr kuemmern. Bei meinem Zaskar mit V-Brakes sieht das anders aus. Spaetestens nach jeder 3 Ausfahrt ist irgendwas zu tun. (Alles nur Kleinigkeiten, aber das summiert sich).

Aber wie gesagt, dass sind die Teile die ich kenne, gesehen habe und die mir gefallen. Bin dennoch offen fuer jegliche Alternativvorschlaege.

Danke auf alle Faelle fuer die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich hab genau dieses Problem auch an den restlichen Raeder mit der X0 Gruppe. Der X9 Umwerfer passt auch bei meinem Avalanche und Zaskar nicht.


 
äääähm. wieso passen die am Hardtail nicht? das überrascht mich jetzt doch etwas.


----------



## Tiensy (21. Dezember 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> äääähm. wieso passen die am Hardtail nicht? das überrascht mich jetzt doch etwas.



Passen schon. Aber nicht in Verbindung mit Syncros Revolution Kurbeln. Da schlitzt das aeussere Umwerferblech dann die Kurbel langsam aber sicher auf.

Liegt aber auch an der Achslaenge des Innenlagers. Im Avalanche ist ein 122mm Lager verbaut. Kuerzer geht wegen den Revo's nicht.

Am Zaskar passt es zwar in Verbindung mit den XTR M960 Kurbeln. Aber da sonst alles am Zaskar Non-Sram ist, passt es halt nicht


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2008)

ok dann ich nochmal. 

ich möchte hier niemandem vorgreifen oder das recht nehmen vorschläge zu machen aber:


sollten vorschläge stimmig sein
eine gabel die die geometrie verändert ist ein herber eingriff in das Rad ...
es gibt hier durchaus user die nach einer empfehlung losgehen und kaufen. bei ~500 für die vorgeschlagenen gabeln ist das ein teurer spass. 
tiensy unterstelle ich eine gewisse sachkenntnis insofern erwarte ich das nicht aber - 



man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass mit der abgabe eines posts eine gewisse verantwortung einhergeht.
 insofern (gilt vor allem auch für mich) evtl etwas weniger chat gedanken im kopf haben und etwas mehr konstruktiv posten. wir betreiben hier diskussionen auf relativ hohem niveau das sollten wir nicht verwässern imho.



sollten wir uns trotzdem bemühen einen netten ton zu bewahren


----------



## Tiensy (21. Dezember 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz: sorry, aber das passt ja mal garnicht! Die MZ passt schon am besten, auch wenn die Funktion vll. nicht gerade überragend ist.
> 
> Gruß Kuschi



Hi Kuschi,

schon selbst gefahren die Marzocchi? Oder schliesst du eine ordnungsgemaesse Funktion anhand des Baujahr's aus?

Sollte vllt. auch dazu sagen, dass ich mit Montur ca. 66kg auf die Waage bringe.

An die XCR Fahrer:

Was ist Erfahrungsgemaess denn das erste Verschleissteil am Rahmen? 

- Ein knackendes Dogbone scheint fast unvermeidlich. 

- Ein "staerkerer" Bolzen fuer die obere Daempferaufnahme scheint sinnvoll.

Ist mein erstes XCR bzw. auch I-Drive und ich wuerde es gerne laaaaaange fahren.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinen alten XCR4000 ist das I-drive Gehäuse gerissen, habe auch schon von abgerissenen Sitzdomen gehört.
Die Schrauben für den Dogbone immer mit Loctide einkleben, gehen auch schon mal verloren und Ersatz ist schwierig zu finden.


----------



## JDEM (22. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Kuschi,
> 
> schon selbst gefahren die Marzocchi? Oder schliesst du eine ordnungsgemaesse Funktion anhand des Baujahr's aus?
> 
> Sollte vllt. auch dazu sagen, dass ich mit Montur ca. 66kg auf die Waage bringe.



Das Ansprechverhalten war bei den luftgefederten MZs zu der damaligen Zeit nicht wirklich überragend und besonders steif waren die auch nie, aber dafür war die Verarbeitung top (das genaue Gegenteil zu den heutigen MZ Gabeln) und auch die einfache Wartung ist sicherlich ein pro Argument. 

Bin damals öfter mal welche beim lokalen Händler Probe gefahren und zu der Zeit waren die Stahlgefederten MZs einfach um klassen besser. Aber die Gabel ist durchaus fahrbar, vorallem scheint der Zustand in diesem Fall top zu sein.


----------



## divergent! (22. Dezember 2008)

möchtest du unbedingt magura? ich hätte da ne geile alternative:

http://www.selectbikes.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=155


----------



## -lupo- (22. Dezember 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen:

-Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme durch eine ersetzen wo nur ca. 7mm Gewinde drauf sind, so dass die Schraube sich mit dem Schaft am Rahmen abstützen kann und nicht mit dem Gewindeteil (Kerben --> Sollbruchstelle!). Hier ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung (www.downhillschrott.com):







Einmal gewechselt und hat bei mir dann bis zum Rahmenbruch gehalten; und bin mit dem Bike nicht gerade nett umgegangen; es hatte zeitweise 24 Zoll Laufräder und bin damit nur noch rumgehüpft und bergab gefahren. Die Schraube hielt, der Rahmen nicht  

-Dogbone/i-Drive: Ich musste die Exzenterlagerung öfter nachstellen und einmal auch die Lagerschalen austauschen und das wars. Nie eine Dogbone-Schraube verloren und nie Geräusche gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (11. Februar 2009)

[email protected],

nachdem ich mich nun von unzähligen Schätzen getrennt habe, die Neujahr's Umstrukturierung fast abgeschlossen ist, gibt's hier endlich etwas Fortschritt beim XCR.

Bin im I-Drive Bereich sehr neu. Bin außer den "gewöhnlichen" 4-Gelenkern von GT bisher kein anderes System gefahren. Glaubt man den Aussagen bzgl. des I-Drive Systems, dann darf ich gespannt sein.

Vor kurzem stand die Grundreinigung an...

Also alle Lager ausgebaut, begutachtet, gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Dabei wurde das Dogbone gleich gegen ein Variante aus Titan ausgetauscht. 

Soweit macht die ganze Konstruktion doch einen vertrauenserweckenden Zustand:





Den Standard-Dämpfer habe ich ebenfalls getauscht. Zum Einsatz kommt ein Fox Float RP3 Dämpfer mit 3-facher Pro-Pedal Einstellmöglichkeit und verstellbarer Zugstufe.





Bin wirklich gespannt wie der Rahmen sich fahren wird. Macht bisher zumindest einen guten Eindruck. Die meisten Teile für den weiteren Aufbau liegen bereits hier, da ich ein Rad ausgeschlachtet habe. 

- Komplette XTR M960 Gruppe mit V-Brakes und Dual-Controll
- Thomson Vorbau und Sattelstütze
- Speedneedle Sattel
- Syntace Lenker
- Ur-Crossmax LRS

Hab diesmal bewusst auf einen "rot-Elox" Aufbau verzichtet. Das XCR soll simpel werden. Die angepeilten Sub 10 werd ich damit nicht schaffen, aber egal. 





Eine Frage an alle XCR Fahrer:

*Laut Empfehlung des GT-Handbuchs soll der Sag des Dämpfers soweit eingestellt werden, dass die rote Markierung am I-Drive Tretlagergehäuse senkrecht steht. Mit wieviel Negativfederweg fahrt ihr eure XCR's denn?*

*Und auch wenn es unerheblich ist, aber in welche Klasse Fully würde das XCR denn fallen? (All Mountain / Marathon / CC-Fully / Touren-Fully / Freeride)?*


----------



## -lupo- (12. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Meine i-Drives fahre ich mit ca. 1/3 sag. Wobei beim CC-i-Drive eine "schiebelehre" dabei war um den sag zu kontrollieren. Das war so ein teil was man in den Schraubenköpfe gesetzt hat wenn man auf dem Fahrrad sass um zu überprüfen ob der sag stimmt. Ich werde morgen das Teil suchen und nachmessen.

Welcher Dämpfer war ab Werk drin? Alres RS SID?

Zur Kategorie: Ich weiss nicht wieviel Federweg deins hat, aber meins hätte ich damals in die Kategorie All-Mountain oder Tourenfully gesehen.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2009)

Hi lupo,

ich werde mich mal von der empfohlenen Grundeinstellung herantasten. Das XCR hat 115mm Federweg und wurde ab Werk mit dem RS Dual Air Dämpfer ausgestattet. 

Der Aufbau ist fast abgeschlossen. Fehlt nur noch die Zugführung unter dem Tretlager und ein Satz Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben. Die Buchsen des Dämpfers scheinen etwas Spiel zu haben.

Könnte mir bitte jmd. sagen woher ich die *Zugführung für das XCR *herbekomme? 

Besten Dank.


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jmd. sagen woher ich die *Zugführung für das XCR *herbekomme? Die "alte" wurde leider vom Zug mit der Zeit aufgeschlitzt. Eine herkömmliche Zugführung passt aufgrund des großen Tretlagergehäuses nicht.
> 
> Besten Dank.



Gibt es bei Betd

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=102&Name=GT+i+Drive+Spares


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2009)

Hi GT-Heini,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gibt es keinen deutschen Händler der die haben könnte? Will nicht noch 1 Woche warten... Schon ärgerlich wenn es an so einem kleinen Teil scheitert...

Dennoch danke.


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

moin tien sy,

sieht wirklich hübsch aus! ich fahre die cc-üblichen 20-25% an meinem xcr und würde es am ehesten in richtung cc/marathon stecken. allerdings fahre ich es auch mit einer 80mm gabel, was die fuhre sehr wendig und agil, aber bergab auch nicht so übertreiben spurtreu macht. ich denke eine 100mm-gabel würde es noch näher an einen allrounder (ist das dann all mountain - ich blicke bei den neuen begriffen nicht mehr durch) bringen. am liebsten nehme ich das xcr, wenn ich lange zügige touren fahre und ein bike brauche, das sowohl sehr gut bergauf geht, als auch komfortabel ist.

hoffe geholfen zu haben und wünsche weiterhin viel spass beim aufbau


----------



## -lupo- (13. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi GT-Heini,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...




Ist deine kaputt? Auf dem Bild hier sieht es so aus als hätterst du die Zugführung.


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi GT-Heini,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...



muss mal in meinem fundus nachschauen. ganz vielleicht gibts da noch was. erinnere mich im fall bitte nochmal dran - das alter 

und *WO BITTE *hast du einen dogbone aus *TITAN* her


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Lupo,

auf dem Bild ist die Zugführung vorhanden. Allerdings wurde die "lange Zunge" von dem Zug in der Mitte aufgerieben. Somit schleift der Zug derzeit auf dem blanken Alu-Tretlager. Schalten geht damit leider nicht... Hab den Umwerfer vorerst einfach auf die mittlere Position fixiert... Wenigstens so komm ich zum Fahren...

Hi Volker,

der Titan-Dogbone war eigentlich "Standard" an dem 2000er XCR STS 1000. Von diesem Rahmen kommt auch das Dogbone.

Bzgl. den Dämpferbolzen...

Ich spüre deutliches Spiel zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und der M6 Dämpferschraube. Sowohl an der oberen Befestigung, als auch an der unteren. In einem bestehenden Thread wurde ja mal die Lösung angesprochen einfach die schwarzen Buchsen (die in den Sitzdom kommen) wegzulassen und durchgängig eine M8er Schraube zu verwenden.

Das werde ich heute mal versuchen. 

Ansonsten will ich mal loswerden, dass das XCR mir immer besser gefällt  Mir kommen da schon ganz komische Ideen was mit dem Rad alles machbar ist 

Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (13. Februar 2009)

Achso, das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Zur Dämpfereinstellung: Laut "Schiebelehre" sollte der Abstand Dämpferschraube-Dämpferschraube mit eine auf dem Fahrrad sitzende Person 155mm, was einem sag von nicht mal 10% kommt? Dies wundert mich jetzt ein wenig. Egal, mache es so wie Versus gesagt hat, eventuell spiele ein wenig mit dem Druck. Beim i-Drive merkt man schnell wenn der Dämpfer zu straff eingestellt ist.


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> In einem bestehenden Thread wurde ja mal die Lösung angesprochen einfach die schwarzen Buchsen (die in den Sitzdom kommen) wegzulassen und durchgängig eine M8er Schraube zu verwenden.



ich denke da werden eher neue dämpferbuchsen helfen. die bräuchtest du beim um bau auf m8 ja auch. wenn du die schwarzen buchsen weglässt, solltest du aber sehr genau darauf achten, dass das gewinde nicht direkt am blech vom sitzdom anliegt, denn das könnte dann sicher schaden nehmen. ich habe mir von einem schlosser (aus hochspeyer  ) eine 8.8er m6 schraube besorgt, die eigentlich einen zu langen schaft (also der teil ohne gewinde) hat. dann habe ich das gewinde genau so lang nachgeschnitten wie es notwendig war, um den dämpfer mit der schwarzen buchse ordentlich fest zu schrauben. somit ist die sollbruchstelle am übergang schaft/gewinde (alle meine gebrochenen dämpferschrauben habe da versagt) minimiert. seither hält die schraube.


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

Da der Hub am Dämpfer ca. 38mm beträgt hab ich mal einen SAG von ca. 10mm eingestellt. Das sind etwas mehr als 25%. Danke aber für den Tipp. Ich werde mal etwas rumexperimentieren.

Wie bzw. was ist an deinem Rahmen denn damals gebrochen? Die obere Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

Bei den schwarzen Buchsen kommt normalerweise ja eine versenkte Schraube rein. Wie hast du das mit der 8.8er M6 denn dann gelöst?



versus schrieb:


> ich denke da werden eher neue dämpferbuchsen helfen. die bräuchtest du beim um bau auf m8 ja auch. wenn du die schwarzen buchsen weglässt, solltest du aber sehr genau darauf achten, dass das gewinde nicht direkt am blech vom sitzdom anliegt, denn das könnte dann sicher schaden nehmen. ich habe mir von einem schlosser (aus hochspeyer  ) eine 8.8er m6 schraube besorgt, die eigentlich einen zu langen schaft (also der teil ohne gewinde) hat. dann habe ich das gewinde genau so lang nachgeschnitten wie es notwendig war, um den dämpfer mit der schwarzen buchse ordentlich fest zu schrauben. somit ist die sollbruchstelle am übergang schaft/gewinde (alle meine gebrochenen dämpferschrauben habe da versagt) minimiert. seither hält die schraube.


----------



## -lupo- (13. Februar 2009)

Ne, lustigerwise nicht denn das ist ja quasi die Achillesferse dieser Rahmen gewesen. Ein ziemlich unüblicher Bruch, an der unteren Schweissnaht vom "Sitzrohr", also das Rohr was den Sitzdom trägt, nicht weit vom Schwingenlager.






Der Riss verläuft um die ganze Naht herum.


----------



## planetsmasher (13. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Mir kommen da schon ganz komische Ideen was mit dem Rad alles machbar ist


 
solange Du keine Lefty einbaust...
Wenn doch, sollte man über die Möglichkeit einer Zwangsenteignung nachdenken (Achtung: Augenzwinkern!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Bei den schwarzen Buchsen kommt normalerweise ja eine versenkte Schraube rein. Wie hast du das mit der 8.8er M6 denn dann gelöst?



an der buchse kannst du problemlos eine rundkopf-schraube verbauen - kann man hier erahnen:





ich fahre die schon ewig und die schwarze buchse hat nur ganz leichte spuren des rundkopfs.


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> solange Du keine Lefty einbaust...
> Wenn doch, sollte man über die Möglichkeit einer Zwangsenteignung nachdenken (Achtung: Augenzwinkern!)



Lefty... nö. Viel besser.

Das *STS XCR TRIALS*!!!!!









Gibt stramme Beine mit dem Gerät 

Wie ich finde eine äußerst schöne Konstruktion. Der Sitzdom ist leider nicht so prickelnd. Super dünne Bleche...

Hier übrigens die defekte Zugführung:


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2009)

coole gabel. was ist das denn ?
z2 atom race?


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel ist eine Marzocchi Z1 X-Fly von 2000. Hat luftige 100mm Federweg und beidseitig einstellbare Zugstufe. Die Gabel geht wie Butter... Zur damaligen Zeit war das Marzocchi's Antwort auf die Rock Shox SID 100. Die Z1 würde ich der RS in allen Belangen vorziehen. Schade allerdings, dass es die Gabel so selten gibt!

War heute ein produktiver Tag, daher noch mehr Bilder 

























Nächste Woche werden neue Dämpferbuchsen und Dämpferbolzen montiert, dann hat sich das mit dem Spiel auch erledigt. Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm, die Gabel passt wie die Faust aufs Auge! 
Einzig die Kurbel sagt mir nicht ganz so zu - sie sticht auf dem Foto etwas raus, aber du hast ja die komplette Gruppe dran - sieht in original also sicher anders aus. Aber sag mal, ist die Felge hinten so eigenartig runtergebremst, oder was sind die silbernen Reflexe?


----------



## Tiensy (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Tofu,

die Keramik-Beschichtung der Crossmax ist an einigen Stellen abgerieben bzw. abgeplatzt. Aber stört eigentlich nicht weiter.

Die XTR "Farbe" harmoniert ganz gut mit dem Dämpferkolben des Fox  Das Rad lässt sich optisch sicherlich noch um einiges verbessern. Aber ich wollte einfach so schnell wie möglich fertig werden und dann ab auf die Trails... (Schmerzt auch weniger falls die XTR Kurbeln mal aufsetzen sollte usw...)

Achja: Wer auch immer die Idee mit den Thomson Teilen hatte... Besten Dank! Sind wirklich 1A verarbeitet und sehen dazu super edel aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2009)

Sehr sehr schönes XCR! 
Der Sitzdom sieht ja wirklich extrem dünnwandig aus

Wenns jetz noch ~8cm Sattelüberhöhung hätte und nen Flite, wärs in meinen Augen perfekt


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Mai 2009)

@Tiensy

Was haste für den Rahmen bezahlt und wo haste ihn her?


----------



## Tiensy (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Al-Capone,

den Rahmen hab ich von einem Forumskollegen hier. Ab und an gibt's den Rahmen noch bei Ebay. Allerdings in letzter Zeit zu Hammerpreisen...

Das letzte Komplett STS XCR ging fuer 1400euro weg.

Der letzte einzelne Rahmen (allerdings NOS) ging fuer 1200$ weg.

Faehrt sich wunderbar!

Der letzte Stand sieht so aus:





Beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Al-Capone,
> 
> den Rahmen hab ich von einem Forumskollegen hier. Ab und an gibt's den Rahmen noch bei Ebay. Allerdings in letzter Zeit zu Hammerpreisen...
> 
> ...



Das komplette habe ich gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (19. Mai 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Das komplette habe ich gekauft



Geile Sache! Freut mich zu hoeren. Ist wirklich ein absolut hervorragendes Rad. Wenn Du weitere Fragen oder sonstige Infos benoetigst, frag einfach.

Ansonsten gute, spassige und sichere Fahrt mit dem XCR!


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,
werde ich sicherlich machen.Suche ja noch ein STS 1000 bzw. STS 1000 DH.Mal sehen ob ich sowas noch in die Finger bekomme.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Tiensy (20. Mai 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde ich sicherlich machen.Suche ja noch ein STS 1000 bzw. STS 1000 DH.Mal sehen ob ich sowas noch in die Finger bekomme.
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin



Inspizier mal die Daempferbolzen am Rahmen. Am besten goennst Du Dir diese 5euro und baust dort welche aus Edelstahl ein. M6er sind verbaut.

Laesst Du das Rad im original Zustand oder hast Du vor etwas zu veraendern?

Sollte der RS Dual Air Daempfer Dir nicht zusagen, dann empfehle ich Dir waermstens den Fox RP23 (EBL: 165mm).

Bei mir ist der Fox RP3 verbaut. Der RP23 soll in der Charakteristik der Zugstufendaempfung harmonischer sein.


----------



## Al-Capone (20. Mai 2009)

Erstmal anderer Steuersatz.Der ist breit.Ansonsten erstmal so lassen.Vielleicht im Winter andere Laufräder.
Wo gibt es diese Bolzen?Sind das spezielle oder normal zu kaufen?


----------



## Tiensy (20. Mai 2009)

Bei den Bolzen handelt es sich um "handelsuebliche" Standard-Schrauben mit M6 Gewinde.

Das Problem der verbauten original Bolzen besteht darin, dass der gewindelose Teil nicht ueber die komplette "Auflageflaeche" der Aufnahme geht. Somit liegt auf einer Seite das Gewinde der Schraube direkt auf der Aufnahme (und somit auch auf dem Sitzblech) auf.

Auf Dauer / bei harter Fahrweise / hohem Koerpergewicht ist das keinen sonderlich gute Loesung.

Hier wurde das schonmal ausfuehrlich von Lupo behandelt:



-lupo- schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen:
> 
> -Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme durch eine ersetzen wo nur ca. 7mm Gewinde drauf sind, so dass die Schraube sich mit dem Schaft am Rahmen abstützen kann und nicht mit dem Gewindeteil (Kerben --> Sollbruchstelle!). Hier ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung (www.downhillschrott.com):



Schaetz Dich gluecklich dass Dein XCR bereits das Dogbone aus Titan besitzt. Da duerftest Du keine Probleme mit haben.

Da Dein Rad allerdings eine Weile einfach nur rumstand wuerde ich Dir empfehlen alle Lager mal auszubauen und ggfs. neu zu fetten. Ist eine Sache von max. 1 Stunde und Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass alles ok ist. Alles was Du dazu benoetigst, findest Du hier:

http://gt-idrive.blogspot.com/2008/06/idrive-lager-ausbau-einbau.html

und

http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/gt_ i-drive_wartung_und_reparatur.pdf

Abgesehen von den Laufraedern und evtl. den Bremsen sind jegliche Komponenten ja bereits auf hohem Niveau. Da wuerde ich auch nicht mehr viel veraendern.

Und ein weiterer gut gemeinter Ratschlag: Besorg Dir eine Dose Silikonspray (farblos) und goenn dem XCR regelmaessig mal eine kleine "Politur" damit. Erstens haftet der Dreck und Staub nicht mehr so schnell auf dem Thermoplast, zweitens kommst Du in den Genuss eines immer "frisch" aussehendem und gepflegtem Rahmen. Abgesehen von Holzpolitur kannst Du dem Thermoplast fast nichts besseres mehr goennen.

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## Al-Capone (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Tien,
welche Länge hast Du genommen beim Innenlager?107mm soll ja zu kurz sein sagtest Du.Es sollen XTR Kurbeln montiert werden.Aus der 950er Serie

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Al-Capone (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
dann hier mal ein Bild vom Rahmen der für Freundin aufgebaut wird:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...ges/user/090617/temp/rvb3euk6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Noch ist er nackt.Teile liegen aber schon teilweise rum 
Mal sehen wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi Tien,
> welche Länge hast Du genommen beim Innenlager?107mm soll ja zu kurz sein sagtest Du.Es sollen XTR Kurbeln montiert werden.Aus der 950er Serie
> 
> Gruß Al-Capone



Hi,

am XCR fahr ich Hollowtech Kurbeln (XTR M960), da gibt's nicht viele Alternativen.

Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du mit 113mm. Bei 110mm koennte es knapp werden und 107mm hab ich noch an keines meiner Raeder montiert.

Fuer die Freundin reicht aber ein Nicht-Hollowtech-Lager aus. Aber bei 75kg+ wuerd ich zu den Hollowtech's wechseln. Groessere Lager, mehr Auflageflaeche, steiferes Tretlager, weniger Stress.

Schoenes XCR uebrigens


----------



## Al-Capone (17. Juni 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schoenes XCR uebrigens



Ja heute bißchen mit Never Dull und Siliconspray gespielt 

Lager werde ich dann 113mm nehmen.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (25. August 2009)

Nach langem ist bei mir die Zeit angebrochen das XCR komplett zu Ã¼berarbeiten. Bin das XCR bis heute unverÃ¤ndert gefahren. Die Marzocchi war mir fÃ¼r meine fahrweise dann aber etwas zu schwammig. Die LaufrÃ¤der hatten etwas flex und Discs haben ohnehin Vorteile.

Seit kurzem ist das Rad nun wieder zerlegt.

Geblieben sind Rahmen, Steuersatz, DÃ¤mpfer, SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel.

Aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise ging alles nur sehr langsam. Als Gabel habe ich mich fÃ¼r eine *Fox 32 F100 RL von 2007* entschieden. Federweg also gleichgeblieben. Hier ging's mir um die Steifigkeit einerseits und der eigentlichen Performance andererseits. Lockout war nicht nÃ¶tig, aber ist jetzt halt dran. Solange der Lockout zuverlÃ¤ssig funktioniert, ist das sogar eine sehr hilfreiche Sache. FÃ¼r eine RLC hat's nicht gereicht 

Besonders freue ich mich aber Ã¼ber meinen ersten nicht aufgebauten Laufradsatz:







Mavic, Tune, DT, Hope, Shimano, Campagnolo, King kannte ich bisher... *F U L C R U M* ist mir neu.

Ich fand die allerdings irgendwie passend:







Kurz und knapp: 



> Beschreibung von: Fulcrum Red Metal Zero, MTB LaufrÃ¤der
> 
> Die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero bleiben immer  das Top-Produkt unter den Aluminium-LaufrÃ¤dern im FulcrumÂ®-Katalog: Diese Version wurde speziell fÃ¼r den Gebrauch mit Scheibenbremsen geschaffen.
> Diese LaufrÃ¤der sind die ideale Wahl fÃ¼r Cross-Country-Rennen durch ihre 23,5 mm hohe Felge mit Dreifach-FrÃ¤snachbearbeitung. Dadurch wurde maximales Leichtgewicht erreicht, ohne dass die Felgenflanke in irgendeiner Weise geschwÃ¤cht wird. Anders gesagt: Der beste Mittelweg, um Ihre Bikeleidenschaft auf unbefestigten Wegen und steilen Abfahrten zu unterstreichen.
> ...



Ich hab mich angesprochen gefÃ¼hlt... aber genug gelesen:




  ----'-(@----  




Bald geht's weiter...


----------



## Tiensy (25. August 2009)

Ja, es geht bald weiter...


----------



## Tiensy (25. August 2009)

Klein aber fein  

*Syntace Superforce 60mm / 6°*










Nachdem mein voriger Syntace Vector Lowrider Lenker (14° / 580mm) bei einem Forumskollegen gelandet ist, habe ich mich für einen Syntace Vector DH Lenker entschieden (16° und 660mm breit).

Die Steuerzentrale:


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Fox 32 F100 RL von 2007*Für eine RLC hat's nicht gereicht



was ist der unterschied zwischen ner rlc und ner rl?

und btw: die laufräder fährt/fuhr ein kumpel von mir auf seinem steppenwolf, dass ihm letzte woche gerissen ist.
sind schön steif und ihr geld wert


----------



## Tiensy (25. August 2009)

RL = Rebound + Lockout

RLC = Rebound + Lockout + Compression

Für den "vollen" Preis hätte ich mir die Sache mit den LR nochmal genau überlegt. Aber letztendlich konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2009)

alles klar. thx.
ich hatte kurz vergessen, dass das thema federgabel für mich ja gestorben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (22. Dezember 2009)

hat einer eine idee, wo ich einen sts xcr 1000 rahmen in größe ca. 48cm kaufen kann?


----------



## Tiensy (10. Januar 2010)

[email protected], 

mein Begleiter fÃ¼r 2010 steht endlich in den StartlÃ¶chern.


--------------------------





















































--------------------------


Durchweg hat jedes Teil am Rad seine Bestimmung. "Besser" und edler geht immer und kostet dann auch dementsprechend. Hab das Rad von Grund auf mit Bedacht auf das Einsatzgebiet hin aufgebaut. 

Alle stÃ¤rker belasteten Schrauben am Rad sind aus V2 Edelstahl (DÃ¤mpferbolzen, Bremssattelbefestigung, Bremshebelbefestigung) etc. Alle sonstigen Schrauben eher optischer Natur, sind aus Alu. Wenn es sinnvoll war, hab ich die Schrauben dann immer mit Loctite Mittelfest gesichert.

Alle Lager sind nachgeschmiert und auf Spiel Ã¼berprÃ¼ft. Alle Dichtungen instandgesetzt und nachgefettet bzw. geÃ¶lt.

Sowohl Schalt- aus auch Bremsleitungen sind so kurz wie mÃ¶glich und so lang wie nÃ¶tig bemessen. Ich denke besser hÃ¤tt ich die Leitungsverlegung nicht mehr hinbekommen kÃ¶nnen. Schaltet als auch bremst sich nun schÃ¶n direkt und ohne Umwege.

Bei den Bremsen hab ich mich fÃ¼r die Hope Mono M4 entschieden in 183mm vorne und 160mm hinten. Die BremsÃ¤ttel haben beide Postmount aufnahmen. An Gabel und Rahmen und IS Aufnahmen. Ging also nur Ã¼ber Adapter. Aber nicht so schlimm. Das hÃ¤lt auf alle FÃ¤lle. Alles schleiffrei montiert. Alle 8 Kolben auf Funktion geprÃ¼ft und eingebremst. Druckpunkt ist fett. LÃ¤sst sich sehr gut dosieren und wird gegen Ende dann progressiv bis zum Ende. BremsbelÃ¤ge sind gesintert.

Kurbel wurde eine SLX. GÃ¼nstig, sieht gut aus und ist stabil. Passt optisch gut in's Konzept. Hat 65â¬ gekostet...

Umwerfer und Schaltwerk aus der XTR M960 Reihe. GlÃ¤nzend/anthrazit. Passend dazu gibt's Custommade Schaltgriffe. Sind 10-fach Shimano SL-R (vom Rennrad) auf 9-fach umgebaut, die Schaltanzeigen durch Carbonabdeckungen ersetzt. Zusammen mit den Hope Mini Bremsgriffen sieht das ordentlich aus. 

Die Gabel "war" eine Fox F100 RL (Rebound / Lockout). Die Federwegausnutzung bei meinem KÃ¶rpergewicht war in der original AusfÃ¼hrung nur lÃ¤cherliche 76mm. Der Rest ist dann die Progression. Zum Durchschlagen hÃ¤tte ich die nie bekommen.

Egal, im Forum gabÂ´s einen interessanten Thread Ã¼ber eine LuftkammervergrÃ¶Ãerung an der F100 RL. Letzendlich ist die Luftkammer in der LÃ¤nge nun um 25mm grÃ¶Ãer geworden, den Federweg hab ich intern auf 120mm umgebaut.

Nutze nun butterweiche 105mm Federweg und hab noch 10mm Durchschlagschutz. Sehr geil die Gabel!

Achja, Laufradsatz sind Fulcrum's mit Tubeless Reifen. FÃ¤hrt sich auch geil. Der Freilauf ist ganz pervers  (Unter anderem eines der Hauptmerkmale an meinen RÃ¤dern). Die habe alle ihren eigenen Klang...
SchÃ¶nes Klackern der Sperrklinken mit leicht metallischem Anschlag. Kassette ist eine sackteure M975er XTR. Naja, man gÃ¶nnt sich ja sonst nix. Hat sich auf alle FÃ¤lle gelohnt.

Syntace Vorbau und Lenker machen einen stabilen Eindruck. Vorher bricht der Rahmen...

Hab auÃer den King Steuersatz sonst keinen anderen mehr gehabt. Hab ich also einfach weiterverwendet. Der hÃ¤lt bekanntermaÃen auch recht lange.

Wenn Kohle da ist, kommt als i-TÃ¼pfelchen noch eine Kindshock i950 StÃ¼tze in's Rad. 

Genug gelabert... 

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Al-Capone (10. Januar 2010)

Feines Bike!


----------



## Kruko (10. Januar 2010)

Schick, schick der Plaste XCR. Ich würde aber die Decals an dem LRS entfernen. Stört meiner Meinung das Gesamtbild des Rades.


----------



## eddy 1 (10. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut

vieleicht 8 der 12 Felgenaufklebern entfernen


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

vorbau und kurbel wollen mir nicht gefallen, aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## pago79 (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geworden, interassanter und stimmiger Mix aus alt und neu

Welchen Rahmen hast du jetzt eigentlich aufgebaut, ist das der von mir?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2010)

Moin,

sehr schön aufgebautes STS. Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Tiensy (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Wollte einfach schnell mit dem Aufbau fertig werden und ein verlässliches Rad haben. 

Lenker und Vorbau wollte ich von Syntace, da ich bisher durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit habe. Machen einen soliden Eindruck und sind schlicht. Die SLX war eher eine Preis-/Leistungsfrage. 

@Lars: Von deinem hab ich ein paar Teile übernommen, ansonsten dient der als Ersatzteilspender. Sind aber ja eh identisch 

Bei den Aufklebern habt ihr recht. Ich entferne die beiden Warnungen noch bzgl. der Tubelessfelge... 

Mit dem Rad würde ich dieses Jahr gerne öfters mal in die Alpen. Freu mich schon drauf!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Januar 2010)

Tien Sy, man könnte dir bei deinem durchgeplanten und ebenso detailliert beschriebenen Aufbau so manches Vorurteil des "typischen Deutschen" unterschieben...  
Allerdings muss auch ich ein Veto einlegen: Die Felgenaufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (11. Januar 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Tien Sy, man könnte dir bei deinem durchgeplanten und ebenso detailliert beschriebenen Aufbau so manches Vorurteil des "typischen Deutschen" unterschieben...
> Allerdings muss auch ich ein Veto einlegen: Die Felgenaufkleber.



Hi Tofu,

Danke, dieses Kompliment hört man gerne. 

Hab heute nochmal die Bremsen mit frischen Dot 5.1 befüllt. Neue Bremsbeläge hab ich dabei auch gleich noch verbaut. Es sind die gesinterten von Hope.

Druckpunkt fühlt sich nun recht knackig-soft an. 

Welche Art Beläge fahrt ihr in euren Rädern?


----------



## divergent! (12. Januar 2010)

schonmal mit organischen belägen probiert?

dem tofu muss ich recht geben...die aufkleber am lrs würde ich auch entfernen. ansonsten sit das rad aber echt schick geworden. schöne anbauteile dran. dann kann die saison ja kommen!


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2010)

Fulcrums hin oder her, interessiert niemanden. Jetzt sieht das Ganze wesentlich besser aus. Besten Dank an alle für den Tip!

Organische waren vorher drauf. Hab mich für gesinterte entschieden. Im Frühling weiß ich mehr.

Gibt es hier jmd. der Erfahrung mit Tubeless Reifen hat? Mein HR scheint etwas undicht zu sein. Nach 3 Tagen sind aus 2Bar ca. 1Bar geworden. Sofern es nicht am Ventil liegt, kann ich da einfach versuchen mit zusätzlicher Milch zu dichten? Oder Reifen komplett sauber machen und komplett neu befüllen?

Freu mich schon auf den Frühling!!!


----------



## eddy 1 (13. Januar 2010)

ich finde die gesinterten gehen auf der Hope echt gut

ich hab zwar nur erfahrungen mit Mavic tubeless und da kommt es schon mal öfter vor das die an dem Felgenstoss etwas Luft verlieren
ein bischen Milch und gut


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2010)

Ok, danke für die Aufkunft.


----------



## Peter-Bond (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey ihr habt mich angesteckt, bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem *"GT STS XCR 1000" 
*

Da ich in den letzten 10 Jahren nur Rennrad gefahren bin, bin ich leider auch derbst der Amateur  
Ich muss mich da jetzt mal ins kalte Wasser schmeißen. 
Wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn mir jemand verraten könnte, wie man von dem Teil die* Rahmengröße misst*???????? oder raus bekommt.
Hat ja nicht wirklich ein Sattelrohr.

Besten Dank, wäre klasse wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, verspreche auch weiter zu nerven, wenn ich ein Bike ergattern konnte


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Oktober 2010)

keine Ahnung wie man die misst, aber welche Größe bräuchtets Du denn?
u.U. hätte ich noch eines in XL abzugeben...


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2010)

ein rahmen in m mit disc-hinterbau waere vermutlich auch abzugeben.

ich bin glatt 1.80 und fahre eins in M und eins in L. 
M würde ich von knapp über 1.7 bis mitte 1.8 empfehlen. für L sollte man mind. 1.8 sein.


----------



## Peter-Bond (25. Oktober 2010)

@ planetsmasher, vielen Dank für dein Angebot, aber ich erreiche gerade die 1,80 und dachte mir schon dass ich einen rahm in der Größe M bräuchte.

@ versus das Bestätigt meine Vermutung, werde also nach einen Rad in M ausschau halten, bzw. was wäre denn deine preislichen Vorstellung für den Rahmen? Und wie sieht man, dass es ein Rahmen der Größe M ist?
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Oktober 2010)

Größe steht in der Regel drauf. Was suchst Du genau für einen Rahmen??
Einen Alu-XCR oder einen Plaste-XCR??

Wie genau gemessen wird, kann ich heute nachschlagen.


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2010)

Peter-Bond schrieb:


> @ versus das Bestätigt meine Vermutung, werde also nach einen Rad in M ausschau halten, bzw. was wäre denn deine preislichen Vorstellung für den Rahmen? Und wie sieht man, dass es ein Rahmen der Größe M ist?
> thx



ich glaube auf meinem steht es einfach drauf. muss mal noch in mich gehen wegen des verkaufs.

diese woche kommt was neues und eigentlich muss ich auch endlich mal was verkaufen


----------



## Peter-Bond (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja danke, ich suche einen "Plaste"-Rahmen bzw. eigentlich ein komplettes Rad


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2010)

Peter-Bond schrieb:


> Ja danke, ich suche einen "Plaste"-Rahmen bzw. eigentlich ein komplettes Rad



oh shit, da habe ich wohl das sts überlesen... meiner ist alu


----------



## Kruko (25. Oktober 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wie genau gemessen wird, kann ich heute nachschlagen.



Gemessen wird ein XCR Mitte Tretlager bis knapp unter Sitzrohrende. Eine genaue Umschlüsselung der Größen S, M, L bzw. XL ist im Katalog leider nicht zu finden, wobei die Oberrohrlänge eines XCR-Rahmens in L nahezu idendisch mit der Oberrohrlänge eines 19 Zoll Zaskars ist. Ein M-Rahmen ist gegenüber dem L-Rahmen vom Oberrohr nur ca. 1,5 cm kürzer.

Geometrie ist bei STS-XCR und Alu-XCR gleich.


----------



## Peter-Bond (25. Oktober 2010)

Super!!! vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2010)

müsste passen...........................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-STS-XCR-10...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f042729a6#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Al-Capone (25. Oktober 2010)

Wer noch ein GT STS XCR in L oder XL abzugeben hat=PN


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Wer noch ein GT STS XCR in L oder XL abzugeben hat=PN



da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, der nicht richtig lesen kann 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> u.U. hätte ich noch eines in XL abzugeben...


----------



## Al-Capone (25. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, der nicht richtig lesen kann



Doch,ich kann lesen.....

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Oktober 2010)

ich muss Al mal beistehen. Er hats gelesen, hat mich auch schon kontaktiert.
Um ehrlich zu sein, muss ich mir noch ein paar Tage überlegen ob ich das Baby wirklich zur Adoption freigeben will. Hoffe Du verstehst das.
Würdest Dus komplett wollen oder nur Rahmen bzw. Rahmenkit?


----------

